# Can you spare a beer?



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And those beers that he's got are Belgian lambic!
I can't blame the guy: Lambic beers are pretty darn good.


Leuven is the Flemish name for Louvain and the capitol of the Belgian province of Brabant.
It's famous for its university, the huge library of which the Germans burned at the beginning of WW1.
Its also famous for its lambic beers.
Lambic beer...Yum!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I am pretty sure those are around 22 oz. beers, he should share!

GW


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

He'll share after he's passed out!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...And those beers that he's got are Belgian lambic!
> I can't blame the guy: Lambic beers are pretty darn good.
> 
> Leuven is the Flemish name for Louvain and the capitol of the Belgian province of Brabant.
> ...


Sounds like you know your beers.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Funny you should write that...
I don't, really. I just know what I like...and don't like.

For instance, one kind of beer I just cannot stand is IPA, because all you taste is bitter hops. Yet IPA is all the rage, nowadays.
But IPA was invented to permit beer to be sent by sailing ship from England to India without spoiling: It's all hops because the bitter hops disguised the "off" flavor of spoiled beer.
So the trendy beer flavor of today is really just a way to hide spoilage, just as very hot pepper sauce was invented to disguise the "off" flavor of spoiled meat.

Lambic beer is very short-lived. No hops, or very little. It's also brewed with "natural" yeasts, which literally "fly in through the open window."
Further, many lambic beers are based upon fruits, rather than grain. And you can actually taste the fruit flavors. Yes, they're sweet, but not too sweet.

What I like best, though, are certain German dark beers which are also made with either no hops or very little. You can taste the malt, a very nice flavor, rather than "hoppy" bitterness.
Real German lager beer is also malty, and is best after quite a long time laying quietly in a cold cellar.

Of course the funniest part is that alcohol interferes with the medication I take to control joint pain, so I can no longer drink any of the beer I've just been writing about.
It's irony at its finest.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

No way could I ever be thought of as knowledgeable when it comes to beer. 

As long as it's ice cold, I'm good to go.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> No way could I ever be thought of as knowledgeable when it comes to beer.
> 
> As long as it's ice cold, I'm good to go.


Stay out of Germany then, German beer is served warm.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Stay out of Germany then, German beer is served warm.


Beer in England is often served @ room temperature, unless you specify otherwise. The amount of beer I consumed while stationed in Europe, amounts to zero.

Warm beer? Are you freaking kidding me?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"Warm" is wrong.
"Room temperature" is better, but "cellar temperature" is probably the most correct.
British beer is served at the temperature of the pub's bar.
German beer is usually somewhat cold.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm assuming the beer that was drank @ The Long Branch Saloon on Gunsmoke, was room temperature.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

William Conrad (who played Matt Dillon on radio) couldn't have fit into The Long Branch, much less sit down at one of its tables, so we'll never know.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> William Conrad (who played Matt Dillon on radio) couldn't have fit into The Long Branch, much less sit down at one of its tables, so we'll never know.


I had no idea that W. Conrad played the part of Dillon on the radio. Thanks for enlightening me.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

paratrooper said:


> I'm assuming the beer that was drank @ The Long Branch Saloon on Gunsmoke, was room temperature.


Some upscale bars had a 'Beer cellar that kept the beer a little cooler. Maybe you had to pay extra for it ??


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Pandaz3 said:


> Some upscale bars had a 'Beer cellar that kept the beer a little cooler. Maybe you had to pay extra for it ??


I've never drank a room temp. beer in my life. It's *NOT* going to happen. To me, a beer is a beer, is a beer.

As long as it's ice cold, I don't care what brand it is. Don't like the dark beers either.

I just don't drink enough beer to have ever developed any kind of affinity for it.


----------

